

How do you find engineers in a hyper-comeptitive market? - real4real

my company's looking for an engineer for what seems to me like a dream job.  Very early startup but has paying customers, solid funding, and already profitable.  Great pay.  Working with smart people. Really interesting problems from both a UI and computational perspective.  But we can't find engineers to even listen to our offer.  Anyone have creative ideas to find engineers?
======
Glyptodon
You must be doing something wrong.

The question is what is it that you're doing wrong.

Possibilities that spring to mind are numerous. You could be over-targeting,
or mis-targeting. Or maybe there's something in your ads or company website
that is somehow a warning signal.

------
logn
Do you expect your customers to all be within a 10-mile radius of your
offices? No? Don't expect the same from your workers. Hire remote staff.

------
codeonfire
It's great that your startup is doing well, but hardly any good engineer wants
to be an employee any more than you do. Would you work at a startup where an
engineer/founder is your boss just because their business is doing well and
THEY are making a profit?

Lets stop this interesting problem bullshit that is repeated over and over.
Engineers are not stupid.

------
bradleyjg
Did you see the recent article titled "Benefits Matter"? Some things to think
about from that post, and the responses to it:

What are work hour expectations like, and how are you communicating them?
Vacation, sick time, child care, personal time policies? Healthcare, dental,
retirement? Is the pay really great, or great for a start-up?

------
NonEUCitizen
The pay must not be great enough, and the problems not interesting enough.

------
spinlocked
what does your job ad wording look like?

